# Plumbing...Mission Coupling



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

(Note this one is to "answer" a potential question for a fellow forum member...so 'ease up' on potential replies)

I'm posting this one here for those that might ask "What's The thingy' called that joins two pipes so you can be able to take it apart later..."

...One name to remember "Mission Rubber Company":
http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/index.php

It's a coupling...and it allows two pieces of pipe to be taken apart if need be or two join "two different types of pipe(How to PROPERLY connect say PVC and ABS together for instance)."

In the trades it's called either a "Mission Coupling or a Fernco":
http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/HeavyWeightCouplings.php

Different companies make em'...The big box stores sell them....but they are not all alike. 

For DWV or 'pressure' (say a sump pump discharge)? 

...FOUR clamps and a metal banding around the rubber boot portion.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

Along the same idea...

The "coupling" for dishwashers (P/N- MDWC 100)can be found at the bottom of the page:
http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/HomePlumbProducts.php

Right next to it is a "Handy Dandy" little one for the Washing machine (P/N-MRHG 1).


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

I always did like to fill "idle time" working with a plumber. They have all the neat "Gizmo's/Toys" to play with.

While I doubt most folks would have the need for this one, if you ever wanted to "flush" a line...this would be the thing to get:
http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/TeeSealPneumatic.php

Spin that puppy' into the dandy (test tee) pump it up and put some water behind it.

Makes quite a racket and shakes the pipes real good (on a 'test')when you let off the air and all the water rushes down the drain...lol


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 13, 2007)

Until I actually used them, I didn't know the difference between a coupling and a union. As I understand it, a coupling allows you to join two pieces of pipe, either with threads or by gluing, soldering or welding. A union, on the other hand, does that too, but it allows you to separate the two sections with a threaded joint in the middle, so that all the movement is at the union, not on the individual sections of pipe.

Another way to look at it is that a coupling is a more-or-less permanent arrangement, whereas a union is designed to be broken apart whenever the spirit moves you.

You seem to be calling a rubber coupling a coupling, keyman. Wouldn't "union" be a more accurate description of what it does?


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Until I actually used them, I didn't know the difference between a coupling and a union. As I understand it, a coupling allows you to join two pieces of pipe, either with threads or by gluing, soldering or welding. A union, on the other hand, does that too, but it allows you to separate the two sections with a threaded joint in the middle, so that all the movement is at the union, not on the individual sections of pipe.
> 
> Another way to look at it is that a coupling is a more-or-less permanent arrangement, whereas a union is designed to be broken apart whenever the spirit moves you.
> 
> You seem to be calling a rubber coupling a coupling, keyman. Wouldn't "union" be a more accurate description of what it does?



Well I'm glad you brought that up Eric...

For the "sake of discussion" though it is a coupling but more "importantly" a 'mission(style)coupling'.

Not exactly a "Union" for a couple reasons. A union is designed to "Be able to readily come apart...but not necessarily be removed from service".

Plumbers' will often put a mission coupling in for a variety of reasons. Say at the bottom of a 'closet flange' (the ring a toilet bolts to) if say the floor will be worked on and the toilet has to 'come up' again in the future. Or maybe a tie in needs to be done in the future and the run needs to be "split apart".

More often than not a mission coupling is used to join "Different Pipes Easily"...Copper DWV to PVC DWV...PVC to ABS...ABS to 'no hub' cast iron....etc.

It all boils down to "acceptable practices". I think a plumber would cringe at the thought of installing a union in a DWV system. Would definately get a strange look or two from the plumbing inspector to say the least...lol 

When it comes to "terminology" it can get interesting.

On a job interview I was once asked "Ever done any welding?" I said yes. "Have you ever welded plastic???" That one got a strange look but I bit my tongue "Tell me what you want done and show me how to do it...and I'll make it happen" I replied thinking 'welding plastic'??? this outta be fun.

"Okay...you will be FUSING pipe together...it's like welding but a little different".

Fusing?? I'm going to be running a FUSION MACHINE??? WTF???

Quite the job...Interesting to say the least...And can be fun. Course the size of the pipe you get to work with???

It was very educational and quite the experience!

"KeyMan Built a Pipeline'..." This was what they had me doing:
http://www.hdpe-electrofusion.com/electrofusion.htm


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 13, 2007)

Boy, these plumbers have all the confusing (but suggestive) terms, don't they? "Street" fitting; "Close" nipple; "Mission" coupling (sounds like a procreation position); "closet" flange, etc.

Of course, we have our share in the publishing business. "Spread" "Trim" "Position" "bleed" "orphan" "widow" "lede" "tombstone" and so on.

Guess every trade's got its own code.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

"My Baby"...I got to know this machine quite well. Quite the "Toy Wagon":
http://www.hdpe-pipe-fusion.com/

Operating this thing putting together 40 foot 'Sticks' of 12inch SDR-35 HDPE... 11 sticks at a time...Priceless!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 13, 2007)

"Butt Fusion Equipment"

Sounds like the "liquid cork" we used to use from time to time when I lived in South Asia.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Boy, these plumbers have all the confusing (but suggestive) terms, don't they? "Street" fitting; "Close" nipple; "Mission" coupling (sounds like a procreation position); "closet" flange, etc.
> 
> Of course, we have our share in the publishing business. "Spread" "Trim" "Position" "bleed" "orphan" "widow" "lede" "tombstone" and so on.
> 
> Guess every trade's got its own code.



Ohh Yeah...To say the least!

Check this one out...."Multi-size Dual Stage Long Test Plug":
http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/FloBlockTestPlugs.php

Needless to say it has a "less than eloquent nickname"...lol 
Check that link and look at the product... Then picture your buddy the plumber telling you "Go grab the Donkey (part of the male anatomy) off the truck so we can put a test on this"


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> "Butt Fusion Equipment"
> 
> Sounds like the "liquid cork" we used to use from time to time when I lived in South Asia.



LOL...
"How to make a pipe coupling...'Weld your own'..."

I thought I had it bad with 12"...

36"? SDR HDPE 'Fused in Place' Check out the pic in this PDF:

http://www.praqua.com/pdf/NB/2002/Jan_ Feb_ 02.pdf


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen stuff like that on the Internet before, keyman. You ought to be ashamed....


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 13, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen stuff like that on the Internet before, keyman. You ought to be ashamed....



Hey I'm just the plumbers' helper from time to time. They come up with this stuff...Not me...lol


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 13, 2007)

I just ran my addition plumbing with Pex. I also went with the more expensive, but easier to install "Shark Bite" fittings. No glue, solder etc. With a cheap u shaped plastic tool, any of these fittings can be taken off the pex at any time. I'll be hooking into the water supply this weekend, and let ya know the results. Made running and connecting everything very very easy. Hope they are as good as they say they are. Been around in Europe for many years, fairly new in the US.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 13, 2007)

I used a sharkbite fitting on a domestic water connection that I couldn't get dry enough to solder successfully. After messing around white bread pieces, etc. for about an hour, I decided there's better use for my time than trying to create a miracle. I was surprised at how easy it was, and how well it worked.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 14, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I used a sharkbite fitting on a domestic water connection that I couldn't get dry enough to solder successfully. After messing around white bread pieces, etc. for about an hour, I decided there's better use for my time than trying to create a miracle. I was surprised at how easy it was, and how well it worked.



Glad to hear it worked for you. I have the pex snaked up from basement through old sill plate, into addition and snaked through the interior walls to and run to the garage. I flexed the pipe and used least amount of fittings as I could. Actually got from the existing pipes in the basement up through the sill plate and into the addition wall with no fittings, but the 90 degree bends through the interior walls were too tight to bend 3/4" pex, so I used fitting to get up & around a door & over to the wall that runs to the garage, then no fittings again all the wall to garage. I needed a couple shut off valves also. No Shark Bites in stock, so I went with the Watts ones that were in stock. Not brass like the Shark Bites, more like a cpvc, but same fitting set up. Even the stub outs are Shark bites. I hope the fittings work well. I'll see this weekend.
Only thing I used besides the Shark Bites, Watts valves and pex tubing itself, was a couple brass stubs from the stub outs to the faucet valves. I used the liquid Teflon sealant on the threaded brass stubs & valve. Job could not have gone any easier. If I was soldering, It wouldn't be done yet LOL. Plus no worries about the copper getting corrosive pin holes down the road. I will have a few access panels just in case .


----------



## Czech (Sep 14, 2007)

But nothing smells better than hot copper, flux, and silsolder. Wow I love to sweat, turns the wife on too. I push a desk now, but still have the occasion to sweat when needed (or not needed) for obvious reasons.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 14, 2007)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> But nothing smells better than hot copper, flux, and silsolder. Wow I love to sweat, turns the wife on too. I push a desk now, but still have the occasion to sweat when needed (or not needed) for obvious reasons.



  G-T-H Do you from time to time catch yourself saying "...I love the smell of MAPP gas in the morning" By any chance??? :ahhh:


----------



## Czech (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahhh, yes. And napalm too, although I don't get to use that too often now, esp when plumbing because it's a little non-specific heating wise. Pex is sounding better and better, I'm open to new things. Hog, what does it smell like? Does it smell at all? If not and if I have the chance to use it, is it ok to leave a can of MEK open nearby just for ambiance?


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 26, 2007)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Does it smell at all? If not and if I have the chance to use it, is it ok to leave a can of MEK open nearby just for ambiance?



...Well I would lean towards the Hexane in PVC glue but that's just me..lol

MEK??? "I'm gonna go out on a limb" and guess you used to use Dykem Blue quite frequently...

Machinist by trade??? lol


----------

